# How many TOTers did you get?



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi all, Hope you had a wonderful Halloween, we did. Our count this year was 354, plus 2 dogs. The dogs got treats, so they count, lol.


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

I had 62 kids, not counting adults.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

24 kids....The rain was a problem.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

We had 520, based on candy bars given out. 20 more than last year, in spite of earlier rain and it being a school night. A great time!


----------



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

less than last year but we lost count so I estimate about 250 for this year, down about 50 from last year


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

267, I used a bus counter lol. everyone who went into the haunt got counted, adults, kids, babies, if you got scared you got counted.

Skull whistles were a big hit, we had some kids say "oh ooh!! when you go in get a skull whistle!!! we're gonna take'em to school tomorrow....

Being the best house on the block on halloween night means being the bane of all the teachers in the morning MUA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAA.....


----------



## palerider44magg (Jul 11, 2006)

had about 40 this year..........thats sad


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*I only had 21 TOTs this year...down from 60 last year (the last two came at 10:45PM...older teens minus costumes). I am not sure why...I'm wondering if they went to some stay safe function or something.  I'm kind of disappointed. I did a little better than my neighbors though. At about 8:15PM I was about to refill my commander fog machine (which I had underneath my skeleton boat) when I heard lots of laughing and shouting so I peeked my head out and saw what I first thought was some sort of Halloween bus or limo slowly driving by. It turned out to be a stretch Hummer, decked out for Halloween, driving TOTs through my neighborhood to the larger haunts. Anyway they saw the skeleton boat just as it fogged, thought it was cool and stopped (I got 10 of my TOTs from them). Afterwards they took pics of all the kids posing by the skeleton boat. That made me feel better that they enjoyed it, maybe they'll tell their friends and be back next year. 

I have A LOT of candy left over!* :jol:


----------



## coffin_creature (Oct 5, 2005)

We had 81 this year not bad considering the small town and cold weather it was -1 fahrenheit that doesn't sound so cold when i convert it it was -18 celsius. But all the kids and parents loved the yard hope every one else had a good evening
coffin_creature


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Haven't done the complete "Candy Count" yet, but appears we may have broken 500 this year. That would be up about 50 over last year. Seemed like a ton of adults this year tho. I'd say at least 2/3 the number of TOTs...


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

About 25 kids, which is better than the ten we got last year. Everyone was heavy with compliments though, so it was fun. Lots of traffic slowing to look...and we had spiced cider for the adults...it was very cold and I'm sure it kept some away...


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

zip ,zero, nada but thats par for the course


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I had 80 this year! The first 20 came in the time between 4:45 and 6:00 then we hit (what I thought was) a lull. I used that as an opportunity to drive over and see Bone Daddy's yard (he lives 15 mins up the street) and missed about 30 people in that short time!

It was a big hit this year!!!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Cant say for certain, how many TOTs we had, but I know that we blew the projected (by our neighbors) number of 20 tots out of the water.... we had the Car loads of visitors stopping in all the way until nearly a hour after the night was oficially over........Fun was had for all............................


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow 1st year haunt -i lost count around 80 . last yearwe had 25 TOT everyone like it and had fun


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

43 this year, which was very, very good. I ran out of goodie bags (I prepared for 40 TOTers). Got lots of compliments on the setup.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

We think around 40...

Smallest group weve remembered in the past 6 years. All the big subdivisions around us are now finished and the kids are staying put. For instance - my wifes parents who are in one 1/4 mile away had over 300 kids with more coming as they left to come over.


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

We had 13 kids (not counting adults). We are a slightly isolated townhouse community, so that's about what I was expecting.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

7:jol:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I didn't keep an official count but I'd say over 100 - so much fun.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

160 - The whole night was better than I even expected! It ROCKED!


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

we only got about 30 probably - last year we had about 60
i was pretty disappointed about that

however we had about 20-25 friends - some w/kids............show up for a bowl of chili and some snacks
they all helped scare the kids outside

we had a good time..........i just wish our neighborhood would get into the spirit a little more


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I didn't keep count either, but I would say around 300. That is waaaay better than our 80 last year and 7 ( yes 7) the year before. 

A lot of drive by traffic that didn't stop. Maybe it was too scary. Anyway, had a great night. Worth every effort and every penny spent.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

good lord slimy! is your block into it though?


----------



## incubus0 (Oct 13, 2006)

I couldn't imagine 300+, that must be one busy night.

Our town sets the trick or treat time for 5pm - 7pm, which sucks, and even worse because people adhere to it.

We had about 40 - 50, which was up from last year's 30. The best part was a few kids saying, "This is the coolest house we've been to." Amazing how some random kid can make your night.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow Slimy, you had a big increase. Did the news crew run the story on your place? We had about 400, down from the 500 we usally get. And it ended about 9:00. Last year we still had tots after 10:00. I had a few parents on cell phones asking our address so they could tell friends where we were. I had more help this year, and I had a great time. Love this holiday!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

gypsichic said:


> good lord slimy! is your block into it though?


I have three other houses decorate. But they all went out trick or treating. I was the only house on the block handing out candy.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

i just saw your news story............we may have to try that for next year


----------



## jim6918 (Aug 18, 2006)

I had 138. Knew exactly because we gave out mini-bags of microwave popcorn in addition to candy, and I counted the remaining in the box. Didn't get our first TOT'er until around 6PM and I was starting to panic. Usually start getting some young ones around 5PM just before dark. Road construction on one end of our street slowed things down I think. It's so good to hear people say that they won't miss coming by my house, even if they don't live any where near us. One lady said that she drove 15 miles with her kids because they kept begging her to go to the "cool house." Another lady took pictures of her three kids in front of my witch and cauldron to send to her husband who is in Iraq. All in all a very good year.


----------



## Haunt Master (Nov 2, 2005)

Last year, first year in my new neighborhood, I had 3 tots (family and relatives). The neighborhood had pretty much abandonded Halloween. This year I had 20-30 tots. 7-8 other houses decorated for Halloween (I still had the best haunted yard around  ). So even if it wasn't alot of tots it is a definite move in the right direction. But what really made it all worth it was when one of the neighbors down the street came by and told me "Thank You for bringing Halloween back to our neighborhood. It has been missing around here for years." This morning as I was taking everything down most cars that came by were waving and some even blowing their horns and saying thank you. Just wait til next year. MUHHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

I didn't keep a tally, but I gave out all 40 gift bags and then started on the 'big bowl' of candy. I'd say around 50 or 60 total. It was cold and very windy. two of the tombstones wouldn't stay up so the graveyard was kind of sparse. I'm at the end of a dead end street with no street lights, so I need more lights next year to attract them from the main street. I'm not ready to print fliers just yet.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

600+...almost twice as many as last year


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

between 400 and 500 Im guessing.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Probably around 50.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

2004 5 TOTs (Brand new house on a rd with a yellow line )
2005 25 TOTs
2006 35 TOTs

My wife & 4 yr old daughter brought back a group of people from one of the side streets 
who really didn't know how much I decorated. So my guess is that I'll have more next yr. 

I had a few return Tot's who had commented that they like the new stuff. The best was a 
family who had stopped by at the end of the evening last yr. They returned this yr because 
their 2 boys wanted to come back this yr. 

That sentiment makes it all worth it.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Only one. As I've done for the last couple years (getting fed up with the lack of TOTers), I set my display up and abandoned it for the night to go have fun somewhere else.

Anyway, I counted the candy I left out in front. When I got home and checked it, one kit-kat had been taken. One. Nothing more. *sigh* That's actually down from previous years. Worst I've had in the 7 years I've been here. (but the best display so far!)


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I got somewhere between 75 and 100 kids.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

We got 195 at our place this year. That's up considerably since no one around our place does much decorating (or passes out candy for that matter) and we're all the way at the back of the subdivision.

The stalkaround was the great hit of the night. I had people come back and ask where the 'big guy' was so they could get a picture. The FCG puppet was also a great scare. At one point the actor had two tots practically petrified. They were actually cowered on the ground!

Also, we set up an actual corn maze in my driveway. Haybales holding up the corn. Fantastic! 10 actors and we all had a blast. The news crew from the local tv station was there but I think jdubbya got all the airtime LOL 

I was scaring in the maze but heard from my mother-in-law that we received lots and lots of compliments and lots of people took pictures.

One other note: This year we put up signs and arrows. Dramatic increase in the number of people who made it to the house.

Hope everybody had a happy and safe time!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I had about 80 kids show up. only three out if 20 houses where handing out candy on my street.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

We had about 65 or so, down from our usual 75 to 100. We had probably twice that number in adults go thru as sometimes there were 2 or 3 adults with the kids. We even had 2 adult males stop to walk thru without any kids! Gave out glow necklaces, bracelets & a bag of chips to the TOTs. Most came the first hour and then the rain poured so stragglers the rest of the nite. Still a thrill to hear the comments from kids and adults of 'we come here every year'. 
25 guests in addition to the TOTs, all in all a good nite.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

My guesstimate is that we got about 70 kids this year, but it's hard to say, because we had kids going and fetching other kids and bringing them back to the house, and I may have double counted a few of them.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I think we had about 70-80 this year based on the candy count, plus I know of at least 5 that wouldn't come to the door to get their treat. That is about double from last year. Yipee!


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

This year was less than the previous year, but at least we had enough candy this time. I estimate about 200 to 250 TOTs.


----------



## Torgen (May 25, 2006)

Using glowsticks as a measure, about 170. Easily over 200 counting parents and babies. Skulls whistles, glowsticks and Capri Sun juice packs were all big hits. (I was a bit jealous when some of the kids came up and already had glowsticks. I thought I had come up with something different!)

Oh, and somewhere around 20 people mentioned "You were the guy that had the popcorn machine last year, weren't you?" (it was actually the year before.) Guess I'm buying a popcorn machine nect year!


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

We Got over 500 Trick or Treaters I stopped counting after 500 cause it was a nut house here..lol I noticed that about 85% of the Trick or Treaters didnt say Trick or Treat? I started thinking to myself I hope those words arent dieing as generations pass. Also a large percentage did not wear any costume at all, Later all. :jol:


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

we had 200 glow-stick bracelets and ran out towards the end... not every kid chose to take one (we had regular candy too, they got both) so I'd guess between 200 and 230.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

I think around 200.I went through 3 fairly good sized buckets of candy and spider/skull rings.Maybe a little less than last year,but not by much.Things started around 5:30 and went till 8:00.A few no costumes,but what got my goat was the 4 adults with pillow cases,(one at least in his 40's)and only 1 kid with them who was real young. Now if they had dressed up,ok they get goodies for that,but to TOT in your street clothes? When you think you seen it all......


----------



## CRHaunting (Jul 15, 2006)

Had around 200+ here. This was the first year I did a haunted walk all the way around my house, so people were pretty jazzed when they realized I had a serious haunt going and were on their cell phones spreading the word and bringing in more. I also gave out the glow bracelets, and it made it pretty obvious that I was getting quite a few repeaters. I didn't mind though...had plenty of goodies to give out, and I take TOTS who repeat as a compliment. Seemed that TOTS got a later start this year and finished earlier than in years past. It all seemed to end about 9:30..way too early for me! I didn't even get those 4-5 late night teenage stragglers.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I also gave out glowstick bracelets this year along with candy. I had 200 of them and the TOTers started around 3:30 and I ran out of glow sticks by 5:30. The TOTers were still coming until 8 p.m. I figure about 300 - 350TOTers for me. That's only counting TOTers that came up to the door - not counting parents and pets. With the weather being so nice and the word the mouth about our house, it was a great day and night of TOTing!!!! I was pooped. Hubby was sitting outside in his grim reaper costume and I gave out the candy and he counted 26 kids in line at one time to receive candy.


----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

We got 821 people on Halloween night, and another 200 as a compbined total for the past 4 nights. We have one of those clicker things for the person at the front door. Time to go pro.


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

I've had 30+ TOTers and I felt overwhelmed... imagine 800! lol


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

I had 116 TOTers this year. way down from last year, and last year it rained... ya just never know what the turn out is going to be like.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

hmm, I think we started at 7 TOT's 4 years ago. This year we passed 130 I think. Towards the end of the night it was groups of adults only showing up to see the display because it had been listed on a blog and somehow made the rounds of the local seattle blogs of the houses to go see. so I would say we had maybe 170 adults as well come by as well. I was very happy with the turn out. Weather was good, hardly any wind, no rain, but very cold, low 30's.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

We had about 150 visitors (around 100 TOTers). Lots of them remembering our haunt from previous years - some remembering the props and commenting on how much they like this one or that.

Count was down from the approximately 300 last year.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Bob C - I make them say trick or treat. I haven't had one over 3 refuse me yet!

: ^)


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Only about 30 

But all 30, *RAN* from my yard....I "saw" to that!


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Well my Halloween exciting night came and went. I had hot cider, hot chocolate, McDonald toys, Glow bracelets, skull whistles, and candy bags that we handed out. We had made up 352 candy bags and 23 were left. So Im figuring with kids and there parents then probably over 400. Bob Hass had sent me five 3-D glasses that I guess he got from a group buy. MAN I missed that buy.........so if yall do this again someone ring my bell would ya. Dont have my pics posted yet but here is one that someone took of me that night....Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Our first TOT came about 6:00 and the last around 9:00. We had about 330 kids plus about 100 adults who either showed up with kids our just stopped to go into the yard to get a better look. This was by far our best turn out!


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

It started off slow for me. But then I figured out the problem, we replaced the bulb in our porchlight with a blacklight. It seemed like a good idea at the time, but a lot of people couldn't tell that the light was on. Things picked up once I figured that out, I ended up getting between 80 and 90 TOTers. It dosent sound like much compared to some, but this is a small town and the kids only had 2 hours to get their trick or treating done.


----------



## JCZ (Oct 31, 2006)

I ended up with 0 this year. The same number I entertained the year before and the year before that, etc. . I live in a rural area and all the TOTs travel to the big city (population 6,000) to get their candy. I even left my house this year to take my kids to town. I left out a large bucket of candy and nothing was taken. The only good thing is through out the season I find several people off and on parking outside the house to look at the decorations, so I'm happy. At least the money I save in candy purchases can go for more props.


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

354 kids, not bad for a rookie...My neighbors were amazed at the traffic, not one arrived before dark and we got the last around 10 PM. It was a fantastic night, perfect weather for fogging and haunting!


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

180 this year because it rained all day but not during T-o-T. 250 last year in perfect weather. Still a good, steady turnout in 1.5hrs.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

We had somewhere between 125-150, in my estimation.


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 7, 2006)

Do we get to count the ones that came back 3 separate times?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

No, but you can count dogs in costume if they get a biscuit.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Speaking of dogs, we seemed to get a ridiculously high number of DOGS at the haunt this year! Is Halloween turning into a pet holiday also? I guess that's OK. My wolf seemed to like the company... although he couldn't sniff anybody.
The talking skull that steers the shipwreck has a line about "scurvy dogs". Maybe that's what drew them all in.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

I tried to keep a better count this year. I handed out all of my candy bars (one per TOT) and I know I had about 200 of those. Then I had to dip into the chip bags and went through about 40 or so of those. I also had a bag of smaller candy I'd give out as well. So even with a few repeats I figure about 250. That's up from last year as word is getting out about the Haunt.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

We really don't keep count. It seemed like a thousand, but I'd estimate about 500 ToTers and family (not including the ones who came back 5 times.)


----------

